

Short writing exercise closes gender gap in university-level physics [2010] - evolve2k
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2010/11/25/15-minute-writing-exercise-closes-the-gender-gap-in-university-level-physics/

======
Jun8
It's interesting that the writing exercise did nothing for men's performance
on the FMCE and close to not significant on the test scores. Why? Don't men
suffer from negative stereotypes of get obsessed with what others in their
class think?

